# Any electric reels for sale?



## Team_keepinitreel (Aug 6, 2018)

Does anyone have any electric reels for sale? Wanting a diawa tanacom 1000. Thanks


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have 2 brand new in the box. They are spooled with 80lb Daiwa braid. Over 800 yards.

$490.00 each.

Keith


----------



## Team_keepinitreel (Aug 6, 2018)

Would you mind texting me some pictures? 251-454-9228


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Looking at your profile, I presume you are new to PFF.

Ocean Master is the reel repair guru on this forum, along with a few others.

I have the Tanacom 1000 as do many folks on this forum. Your research will tell you that not only is it a great reel, but spooled at the asking price is very good and Ocean Master will be there for you for any repairs.

Visit his shop and you will see for yourself. 

Keith is #1..:notworthy:


----------

